# [SOLVED] [IBM Agent/ISS Siteprotector]disabling event



## Banonymous (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey guys
We installed IBM Agent Host protection for windows (Server protection for windows) in our dmz servers for receiving logs.After that we receive a lot of logs from this event "DNS_Bind_OPT_DoS" from our DNS server which is located in DMZ.This amount of logs will fill up database often.Though we can use policy in Siteprotector console to disable event but we want to disable this event (DNS_Bind_OPT_DoS) only from agent that installed in DNS server
My question is: How to disable event (DNS_Bind_OPT_DoS) only in agent installed in DNS server?

Thanks 
Kind regards.


----------



## Banonymous (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: [IBM Agent/ISS Siteprotector]disabling event*

Anyone?? 150 views and no one have idea what im talking about ?


----------



## SPTechnician (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: [IBM Agent/ISS Siteprotector]disabling event*

Hi,
(I read your article today.)

You can set that by Event Filters in Security Events Policy.
Please check the below:










Regards,


----------



## Banonymous (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: [IBM Agent/ISS Siteprotector]disabling event*

Thank you so much 
It helped, the logs were disappeared


----------

